# Does anything shake out of trees other than bells?



## Snow (Oct 27, 2017)

Shaking the non-fruiting trees produces bells on and off (I've gotten 4 bags: 300, 400, 500 & 1000 bells) -- I'm happy to get the bells but I'm curious if anything else falls out? Has anyone gotten anything besides bells? And what seems to be the usual bell amount?


----------



## Garrett (Oct 27, 2017)

Lmao why didn't I think to do that? I'm going to try now!


----------



## ClefairyKid (Oct 28, 2017)

I hadn't thought to shake the non producing trees haha


----------



## Garrett (Oct 28, 2017)

I've had a good shake and all I'm getting is 400 bells.


----------



## Gruntilda (Oct 28, 2017)

I would be so happy to hear that there are no bees lurking in those trees lol.


----------



## Snow (Oct 28, 2017)

No bees so far! I am shaking all the trees whenever I harvest fruit; I got another 400 bag this morning. Mostly it seems to be 300 or 400 for me, just one 500 and one 1000. Nothing but bells, either.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 29, 2017)

Yep only bells for me as well. I wish there was random furniture!


----------



## GemmaTheJewel (Oct 29, 2017)

I was kinda hoping material would shake out. I don't have the game btw. You guys are really lucky!


----------



## Coach (Oct 29, 2017)

Just bells for now, but if they do add more bugs in the future I'd expect the spider to appear via tree shaking!


----------



## Snow (Oct 29, 2017)

Coach said:


> Just bells for now, but if they do add more bugs in the future I'd expect the spider to appear via tree shaking!



Ooh good call!! Bees seem like a bit much for this game but I can definitely see spiders!

And it looks like the normal bell bag is 300 or 400. No repeat of the 1k bag yet. 

Since they've built this in I hope they add materials eventually, but tbh I'm happy with the bells!


----------



## Shele (Dec 5, 2017)

I've only gotten the 300 and 500 bells so far. But I just thought of shaking non fruit trees yesterday. Lol


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 5, 2017)

Omg, why haven't I tried shaking those trees?! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## dabbler (Dec 5, 2017)

no bees yet, and I have shaken every tree for 2 weeks now (to get the daily random drop). I kind of hope they do bring back bees


----------



## JellyLu (Dec 5, 2017)

I haven't thought to do this either o.o
Thanks for making it known~


----------



## arbra (Dec 6, 2017)

I have not gotten the 1000 bell bag, but my friend has....does appear to be completely random.


----------



## lizardon (Dec 6, 2017)

I only got few times 400


----------



## Destron (Dec 6, 2017)

Come on guys shaking non producing trees is an AC staple lmao I can't believe you didn't think to try that 

In the console games you can get all kinds of goodies as well as the occasional swollen face


----------



## Destron (Dec 6, 2017)

Come on guys shaking non producing trees is an AC staple lmao I can't believe you didn't think to try that 

In the console games you can get all kinds of goodies as well as the occasional swollen face


----------



## shayx (Dec 6, 2017)

I've been playing for a bit now, and I've only gotten bells.  Mostly 300, 400, and 500.  I only one got a 1k.


----------

